# Dalstrong



## iridium12 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi everybody - and sorry for my longer than usual absence 

Was pretty busy with setting up a new project over in Singapore and finally back home 

A quick question to everyone - has anyone used Dalstrong (steel) knives before?

Reason I am asking - for the project in SIN we were approached by a hardware distributor who is also the importer / distributor for Dalstrong (never heard of this brand before).

They want to sponsor the new restaurant we are just about to open and among the items are Dalstrong Knives. In return for equipping most of the kitchen with said knifes (Chef's knife as well as Pairing knife) they of course want us to advertise this point.

From our side it is now really a problem having a knife sponsor (and of course in return will offer advertisement as well as endorsement to them) but I would just like to check, if anyone has any experience with these knifes.

First feel I had of them seemed to be good - but we all know a knife truly only shows it's colors after the 3rd sharpening 

Grateful for any feedback 

Thanks


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Never heard of these.  The steel knives are very thin, pluses and minuses there.  You know what VG-10 is.  They're claiming some high hardness and steep edges, aside from the edge angles also pluses and minuses there, if it's to be believed.  Very possibly made in China, QC might be an issue.  The price is right so buy a few and see for yourself.


----------

